# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Andy Alligators indoor entertainment is coming to MWC!

## grandshoemaster

This is exciting news!
https://www.mustangpaper.com/2018/04...-midwest-city/

----------


## Pete

Good for MWC!

I had seen plans for this complex but they didn't include the location.  Now I know!

----------


## bombermwc

Very cool! We've definitely needed more entertainment options in the east and they're coming together near each other.

----------


## Dafonso7

Are you sure they will plan for this soon?

----------

